# Light system pros



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't have my YB's on any kind of system. I was thinking....if the idea is to keep them from moulting during the racing period, why can't I turn the lights on now at the longest time of the year and make them have 16 hours of light till after the races. That should keep them from thinking falls coming? I know I can keep a horse from growing hair that way.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to CBS Rick Mardis did an experiment on his young birds regarding the light system.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If your going to be a serious racer--the light system is the only way to go.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

sky tx said:


> If your going to be a serious racer--the light system is the only way to go.


So what should he do?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Raftree or Newtopigeons---do some research about the Light system.
What should he do???????????????
Read my post----Is he going to be a serious racer????
Do you want your birds be be trhu the molt before the Races start?
Do you pull the 9th & 10th flight?
OR do you just fly Pigeons--not Race?
Maybe you should "JUST" do nothing.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

You know I want to race and Im pretty shure Raftree does too.
Dont we want them to be through the molt before races start.
I dont pull any flights but im still learning.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Maybe its best IF you don't listen to my posts.
I only stayed in the top 10% most races.
1,000 birds and my bird 100th=10%
My best year was young birds several years ago.
6 club Firsts and one Combine win flying with the Dallas combine.
Raceing is a 24/7 hobby--and you have to try everthing you hear until you learn what works.--and HOPE you made LOTs of notes.
SO--if you don't use the Light system or pull flights --don't expect to win any races.
But then Again---Just My Opinion


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

People either want to delay the molt or accelerate the molt so the birds will have full feathers during a race.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes RodSD
A lot depends on when your young Birds races are.
Ours start around Sept 1 .
So you have to plan accordly.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

we do force molt here in the philippines specially the 8-10th flights,but it always depend on the age of the yb and the numbers of flights it have already drops,and raftree im sure you would want to race on a new set of flight rather than old flights,i would go for advance moulting or force molt the last 3 flights rather than delaying the moult


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I just pull the 9th and 10th, our race also start September, if you don't pull the 9th and 10th you better off waiting for the old bird season.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> I just pull the 9th and 10th, our race also start September, if you don't pull the 9th and 10th you better off waiting for the old bird season.


Do you loft fly and/or train the birds while the flights are cut?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Maybe its best IF you don't listen to my posts.
> I only stayed in the top 10% most races.
> 1,000 birds and my bird 100th=10%
> My best year was young birds several years ago.
> ...


Well this is my first season learning. I cant afford to try every thing I hear just to find out it didnt work. Im not pulling any flights out of my birds because I dont know how to and dont know anyone to come show me how to, I pulled flights out of some of my droppers and some got skinny I cant do that to my racing birds.
I was told it is to late to be leaving the lights on, the days are the longest now naturally. The light system is only making the day longer right? And dark system makes dar longer?
I dont expect to win any time soon but I plan to win one day, so I guess Im not actually (selling "myself" short) but what about my pigeons?


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> Do you loft fly and/or train the birds while the flights are cut?


they cant fly high


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

I'd rather not have any systems ran this late in the season, it's to0 late. Just fly natural and pick which birds have better feathering when you ship per race. When you think of using any kinds of system think about it before the birds are even born would be the best bet. Goodluck


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

koukoukou said:


> I'd rather not have any systems ran this late in the season, it's to0 late. Just fly natural and pick which birds have better feathering when you ship per race. When you think of using any kinds of system think about it before the birds are even born would be the best bet. Goodluck


yes it would be late,it take a month to fully grow a flight,so better tthink in advance,we regularly see the flights that drops on our yb so we could estimate if it is going to drop midway on the race


----------

